

Weird, Rare Clouds and the Physics Behind Them - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/clouds/

======
astrec
Must be cloud day - my local paragliding club has just been discussing this HG
flight soaring the Burketown "Morning Glory":

[http://news.ninemsn.com.au/glance/869276/surfing-with-a-
tsun...](http://news.ninemsn.com.au/glance/869276/surfing-with-a-tsunami-in-
the-sky)

For those more generally interested in clouds, "The Could Spotters Guide"
<http://cloudappreciationsociety.org/cloudspotters-guide/> will turn you into
a certifiable cloud nut. Highly recommended it.

